
TFS: ZFS inspired file system written in Rust - adamnemecek
https://github.com/redox-os/tfs
======
mfatica
Poor name, Microsoft already owns a product called TFS

~~~
zamadatix
Good luck finding an unused 3 letter acronym.

~~~
mfatica
So then don't use a three letter acronym for your software

------
gigatexal
Zfs needs a rewrite to be more SSD friendly.

Edit: anyone know how to try it out?

~~~
adamnemecek
Redox os

